# Show colors?



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Hobby Horse has one!
Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Shopping


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh thank you:lol: Exactly what I was thinking of! I thought there was one out there but wasn't sure were to find.:wink:


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

You're welcome  I personally broke the color wheel and put my dun in pink, though... such a rebel.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LemonZeus said:


> You're welcome  I personally broke the color wheel and put my dun in pink, though... such a rebel.


Actually, a red dun in a nice raspberry pink wouldn't be too bad.

This is why I love having a black and white horse, though. I can put him in ANY color I can imagine. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, a red dun in a nice raspberry pink wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> This is why I love having a black and white horse, though. I can put him in ANY color I can imagine. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Like that color but Nope couldn't see that on Red Dun:-( Just like I put a beige/white blanket on my Bay Tobi ... naaa didn't look good. Some colors just look better on some horses. Your basic black or white seems the only colors that are pretty universal :lol:


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I think a deep raspberry or a darker teal would look good on a red dun. My boy's a plain jane dun, and apparently nobody takes pictures of us in show attire, so I only have a picture of him in his pink halter


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wanted to put my (black and white) gelding in pink at first, but then I decided that he had enough of an identity crisis already without me helping, so I chose red instead. Really pops on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

